# صوم اليهود



## ipraheem makram (25 مارس 2009)

*عاوز اعرف اليهود فى العهد القديم كان بيصوم ازاى
واية طريقة الصيام ومدة الصيام 
وهل اختلف الصيام فى العهد القديم  والعهد الجديد
وشكرآ لتعب محبتكم ​*


----------



## صوت الرب (27 مارس 2009)

للرفــــــــــع


----------



## Eva Maria (27 مارس 2009)

ipraheem makram:
*



			عاوز اعرف اليهود فى العهد القديم كان بيصوم ازاى
واية طريقة الصيام ومدة الصيام
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


الصوم في العهد القديم ورد في الكتاب المقدس في عدة مواضع منها : 

18 وَكَانَ إِلَيَّ كَلاَمُ رَبِّ الْجُنُودِ: 
19هَكَذَا قَالَ رَبُّ الْجُنُودِ: إِنَّ صَوْمَ الشَّهْرِ الرَّابِعِ وَصَوْمَ الْخَامِسِ وَصَوْمَ السَّابِعِ وَصَوْمَ الْعَاشِرِ يَكُونُ لِبَيْتِ يَهُوذَا ابْتِهَاجاً وَفَرَحاً وَأَعْيَاداً طَيِّبَةً. فَأَحِبُّوا الْحَقَّ وَالسَّلاَمَ ( زكريا,8:18-19).

صوم مميز في العهد القديم هو صوم الغفران (כיפורים ):
26 وَقَالَ الرَّبُّ لِمُوسَى: 
27 «امَّا الْعَاشِرُ مِنْ هَذَا الشَّهْرِ السَّابِعِ فَهُوَ يَوْمُ الْكَفَّارَةِ. مَحْفَلا مُقَدَّسا يَكُونُ لَكُمْ. تُذَلِّلُونَ نُفُوسَكُمْ وَتُقَرِّبُونَ وَقُودا لِلرَّبِّ. (لاويين,23:26-27).

في  صوم الغفران تحديداً يمتنع اليهود عن متع الجسد وهي حسب أعتقادهم الطعام والشراب, الاستحمام, الجنس وأرتداء الاحذية الجلدية. هذا طبعاً غير الامتناع عن أي عمل يؤدي الى نتيجه (31 عَمَلا مَا لا تَعْمَلُوا. فَرِيضَةً دَهْرِيَّةً فِي اجْيَالِكُمْ فِي جَمِيعِ مَسَاكِنِكُمْ(لاويين,26:31).

بعكس أهداف الأصوام الأخرى, هدف صوم الغفران ليس الحداد والأسى, أنما تطهير الجسد.

ومن الآراء السائدة أن الامتناع عن الطعام والشراب في صوم الغفران هو ما توجبه التوراة, وباقي الامتناعات( ما عدا الامتناع عن العمل) هي من قبيل أوامر رجال الدين اليهودي فحسب.

الأصوام عادةً في العهد القديم ما يمثل الحداد والحزن( ما عدا صوم الغفران ), وتم تعيينهم بعد خراب الهيكل الأول. أمثله على أصوام تمثل الحداد والحزن في العهد القديم هي :
_ وَلَكِنِ الآنَ يَقُولُ الرَّبُّ: «ارْجِعُوا إِلَيَّ بِكُلِّ قُلُوبِكُمْ وَبِالصَّوْمِ وَالْبُكَاءِ وَالنَّوْحِ (يوئيل, 2:12).

_ 7 وَنُودِيَ فِي نِينَوَى عَنْ أَمْرِ الْمَلِكِ وَعُظَمَائِهِ: «لاَ تَذُقِ النَّاسُ وَلاَ الْبَهَائِمُ وَلاَ الْبَقَرُ وَلاَ الْغَنَمُ شَيْئاً. لاَ تَرْعَ وَلاَ تَشْرَبْ مَاءً. 
8 وَلْيَتَغَطَّ بِمُسُوحٍ النَّاسُ وَالْبَهَائِمُ وَيَصْرُخُوا إِلَى اللَّهِ بِشِدَّةٍ وَيَرْجِعُوا كُلُّ وَاحِدٍ عَنْ طَرِيقِهِ الرَّدِيئَةِ وَعَنِ الظُّلْمِ الَّذِي فِي أَيْدِيهِمْ (يونان,3:7-8).

_ 3 وَفِي كُلِّ كُورَةٍ حَيْثُمَا وَصَلَ إِلَيْهَا أَمْرُ الْمَلِكِ وَسُنَّتُهُ كَانَتْ مَنَاحَةٌ عَظِيمَةٌ عِنْدَ الْيَهُودِ وَصَوْمٌ وَبُكَاءٌ وَنَحِيبٌ. وَانْفَرَشَ مِسْحٌ وَرَمَادٌ لِكَثِيرِينَ (أستير,4:3).



بعض الاصوام الثابته عند اليهود:

_ السابع عشر من تموز : تاريخ المصائب في أورشليم

_ التاسع من آب : خراب أورشليم وكلا الهيكلين

_ الثالث عشر من آذار: صيام أستير

_ العاشر من تشرين أول : صوم الغفران وأهم الأصوام اليهوديه على الاطلاق*


----------



## Eva Maria (27 مارس 2009)

> وهل اختلف الصيام فى العهد القديم والعهد الجديد




*في العهد القديم كان الأنسان يصوم حتى ينال رضى الرب, بينما في العهد الجديد صام الرب يسوع أربعين يوما و أربعين ليلة (مت 2:4) صام عنا و قدم لنا مثالا لتتبع اثر خطواته ,وبعد صومه جُرب من الشيطان فبصومه رد عنه تجارب الشيطان .
وبهذا علمنا كيف نهيء انفسنا وندربها لمواجهة التجارب فبعد أن كان الصوم في العهد القديم حرمانًا للجسد وتركًا طلباً لرضى الرب، كان الصوم في العهد الجديد تحريراً للنفس.*


----------



## ipraheem makram (28 مارس 2009)

*شكرآ جدآ   جدآ   جدآ    جدآ   جدآ   جدآ
والرب يبارك حياتك 
وتعب محبتك​*


----------

